# VHF Radios - Pros & Cons?...



## Bart70

Hi All,

Have been toying with the idea of buying a handheld Marine VHF radio. I am a member of the Batemans Bay Coastal Patrol and like the coverage they provide me when I am out and about in my stinkboat - a call up on the Marine AM set when departing with location of where you are heading and approx ETA home and you know that if you get into trouble or don't return they will chase you up. Also handy to have them there for weather updates or reporting anything unusual that you might come across.

I have noticed prices have reduced in recent times also. A Uniden Atlantis 250 can be delivered for around $185 which appears to be a reasonable unit for the $$ (not 100% waterproof tho) so given the relatively low cost am thinking that it might be worth making a purchase and getting the required operators certificate.

Can anybody pass on their experiences with Marine VHF?.....Is it worth carrying one?.....Any experiences with the Uniden Atlantis 250?

Thanks,

Bart70


----------



## SirFishalot

Good call kraley!

I haven't got one yet but I've been sussing the ICOM waterproof one. They're expensive but I am sure if you needed it you'd be kissing it. The two biggest cons are price and the need for a certificate to use it. The pro's .....well.....you'll be alive to tell everyone here to buy one???


----------



## Dodge

SirFishalot said:


> the need for a certificate to use it.


I used VHF for nearly 18yrs when I had the big boat and wasn't licenced, [did register the set once in those days to get a legit call sign if asked] but always used correct procedures so as to not make waves and draw attention.. among my mates only 2-3 have done the course and at least another 2 dozen are illegals.

Just don't be a radio parrot and draw attention to yourself, to this day I still use my old call sign if on strange boats to catch up with former boating acquaintances when on the water


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Well worth having a VHF when fishing in open waters. Unfortunately using an EPIRB can take many hours before someone does anything about it.
Ive had to do a Mayday call on my old stinky boat, it had a split in the hull and was going down, and being able to directly talk to the coast guard (or in this case water police) and being able to give them an exact location and description of the problem is a huge advantage.

Never had anyone, either water police or rangers, hassle me about not having a licence. I think if you dont abuse the privilege they turn a blind eye.


----------



## Bart70

I guess for me when I was on the stinkboat (27Mhz Marine radio), it was very comforting to know that the Coastal Patrol knew what craft I was in, the area I was in, the number of people on board and also when I was expected to return home. I could also 'listen in' on what they broadcasted etc.....and what other craft were up to in the area.

Most of my fishing is classed as ópen water' technically but in most cases is within the bay and in proximity to other people/boaties - in my case I would feel more comfortable with a radio versus the EPIRB (would be the other way round if I fished more remotely when alone).

The cost factor is the big one. The Uniden Atlantis unit is graet on $$ and features....but only splashproof which turns me off it a little bit. The Icom would be the ultimate and from previous experience with Icom equipment it is first class.

Another option for me is to mount my 27mhz Marine Radio (compact waterproof GME unit) on the yak somehow. Will still give me great coverage back to the coastal patrol as well as contact with 90% of the recreational boaties out and about in the bay (not many have VHF at this point in time)

Decisions....Decisions.....


----------



## ArWeTherYet

You can get waterproof jackets designed for UHF radios, but that would put about another $30 on the price.

There is someone selling the Atlantis on EBay for $168 delivered.....hmmm, might get one myself.


----------



## Bart70

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> You can get waterproof jackets designed for UHF radios, but that would put about another $30 on the price.
> 
> There is someone selling the Atlantis on EBay for $168 delivered.....hmmm, might get one myself.


Yes....spotted them.....The Atlantis are a great unit but the only drawback is they are splashproof only (in fact the ACCC took uniden to task over their advertising saying they were waterproof to JIS4 standard - which is only a splashproof standard - the wording Uniden was using was 'Waterproof to JIS4'. They were forced to remove any reference to 'waterproof' in their Australian advertising, had to put a a large notice on their Oz website in the Atlantis section, as well as offer cash refunds to anybody who had purchased one, ánd provide a new unit or cash back to anybody who 'drowned' one.

Despite this I think they are a great unit and for the $$ would do a great job - but as Kraley indicated above as yakkérs we dont do 'splashproof' very well........Worth considering tho.....

Bart70


----------



## Bart70

Just noticed - Prestige Communications Australia have the Uniden Atlantis for $165 with free express delivery Australia wide......

http://www.prestigecom.net.au/index.php ... &cPath=146

Not a bad deal either......


----------



## DGax65

I wouldn't go out without mine.


----------



## MangoX

me too


----------



## Bart70

Ok...you have all convinced me!

Got a Standard Horizon HX270s VHF Handheld on the way. Did a bit of research on this brand and all I spoke to (including those in the commercial radio industry which Standard Horizon manufacture a lot commercial radio equipment) have told me that the Standard Horizon gear is every bit as good as the Icom. They manufacture a lot of equipment (including marine gear as well as radios) for the US market.

Unit is fully waterproof (1metre for 30mins), good battery life, a reasonably compact size and fully supported and warranted (3yrs) in Australia.

The picture above by MangoX is of the next model up (I think) the HX370s.

Should have it in my hot little paws early next week.

Thanks for the tips guys,

Bart70


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Hey Bart how much did it cost to your door step and is it 5 watts and come with basic accessories?.....got a linky?

I see I can get an ICON from hong kong, delivered for $230


----------



## Bart70

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Hey Bart how much did it cost to your door step and is it 5 watts and come with basic accessories?.....got a linky?
> 
> I see I can get an ICON from hong kong, delivered for $230


Hi Mate,

Got mine off Ebay from an Australian seller with Oz stock.....cost me $195 delivered. Full power is 5 watts - with power settings selectable in 3 steps from memory. Stated battery life is 18hrs with a 5/5/90 duty cycle. Auction started as $175 or Buy It Now for $200 with $20 shipping. Being the frugal type (or tight a#se as my wife likes to put it) I put down the $175 bid and let it run its course with no other bidders interested. Saved 25 bucks!...thats a spool of Fireline for the new Tierra reel coming to me from Ebay that I won last week!!.....woohoo!....Gotta luv Ebay!

Anyways....back to it...

There are 2 models in the Standard Horizon's - the HX270s and the HX370s. 370s has a flashing strobe light on it, alphanumeric channel labelling (ie - Channel 16 has 'Distress' visible on the screen) and also has the socket to take a remote handpiece mike, and if you have a commercial VHF frequency of your own you can program in up to 10 of these at your local Benelec dealer - other than this the specs are the same as the 270s.

In hindsight I should have got the 370s - not that I really needed the features but the same seller had one that would have cost me $20 bucks extra....but does not really worry me as the 270s does all I will ever really need anyway - strobe light is not a big thing for me, I know the main channel allocations and dont really have a pressing need for remote mic as my vest has a radio holder on it already.

One thing i like is that they come with a watertight battery tray to take normal or rechargeable batteries. If the main rechargeable battery pack ever dies and you are too much of a tight a#se (again..like me!) to buy another battery pack you can buy normal NiMh batteries and load up the battery tray! (and by using good quality 2400mAh NiMh AA batteries you would increase the amp hour rating to 2400mAh as opposed to the 1400mAh pack that comes as standard equipment.

Benelec are the Oz distributors - link to the webpage which also has a PDF of the brochure is here:

http://www.benelec.com.au/standard%20horizon/HX270S.htm

I have noticed there are some of these on Ebay around the AUD $115 + Shipping but are coming out from Canada. Prolly worth going for but I was happy to pay a bit more and get mine from an Oz seller. RRP on the HX270s in Oz is $275 and HX370s is $396, so I reckoned that $195 delivered was not too bad a deal for the 270.

Hopefully it will be here mid week so I can take it to the coast with me next Friday.

Regards,

Bart70


----------



## JT

You got a really good price there Bart70. My HX370s was bought in Hong Kong when I was there and I paid $250 which is still a considerable saving over RRP. They are built like the proverbial Brick sh*thouse but still light and compact. Very nice unit. I was told by the man behind the counter that they are the best on the market. The strobe of which you speak actually repeatedly flashes an SOS signal.

Does anyone actually log their trips with the coast guard before they go out? Would you need a licence, a registered boat with a registered name associated with it?

I think this could be really desirable.

JT


----------



## Bart70

Hi JT,

Yup...from what I am hearing they are a very sound unit. Am actually getting the HX270s which is basically the same as the 370 but without the strobe, alphanumeric channel name, programmable channels and socket for external mic. These features dont really do much for me anyway. Rest of the unit is the same. Hopefully should be here in a day or so.....

I intend to log trips with the Volunteer Coastal patrol when I fish around Batemans Bay - used to do this when using the stinkboat and found it great. All you need to do is pay an annual registration fee (although you can use the service without paying) of around $35. With this is paperwork that gives all your details (vessel type, markings, color, vehicle make/rego, boat trailer rego etc...so they can see if your car/trailer is still at the ramp, as well as mobile phone numbers, other contacts they can call etc.....). They are happy to take the details of a yak if that is what you will be on - whatever the vessel make/type they are happy to take the details and monitor you whilst on the water. Their aim is to save lives and make the waters safe.....they have no real concern as to what you are floating on.

They then issue you with a vessel call number which you use to identify yourself when calling in. They take your departure point, destination, and ETA home. You can also keep checking in during the day as you move locations. At the end of the day if you dont sign off, or contact them when you say you will, they come looking for you one way or another - start by ringing your mobile, searching you launch location for your car, call your partner to see if you are home, and dispatch a vessel to look for you

In terms of a licence, you dont need a licence to use a Marine VHF any more, but you DO need to have completed a radio operators proficiency course which allows you to use the radio in. You do not need this to be in possession of a radio, only to transmit on one. It is possible and quite legal to carry the radio and listen in without the piece of paper.

I intend to get the certificate as soon as I can....but in the meantime as long as I observe proper radio protocol nobody will be any the wiser....if they want to fine me for being 'safe' whilst awaiting for a course to come up then I will plead my case with the magistrate!.......

Cheers,
Bart70


----------



## JT

Hi Bart70,

Mate are you aware of an online guide to the "proper" way to use the radio i.e. terminology etc so the rest of us can wing it until we do the course (if you want to do the course)?

JT


----------



## JT

kraley said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bart70,
> 
> Mate are you aware of an online guide to the "proper" way to use the radio i.e. terminology etc so the rest of us can wing it until we do the course (if you want to do the course)?
> 
> JT
> 
> 
> 
> Heya JT.
> 
> Check out this entry in the Wiki:
> 
> http://akff.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tw ... adio_Usage
Click to expand...

Thank you kindly Good Sir 8)

JT


----------



## Bart70

I did come across the proper training syllabus for the radio courses in my searches on the net....cant for the life of me remember where they were now.

Course covers things like proper etiquette, radio maintenance (aerial, power supply), channel allocations and their usage, and depending on the course goes into such things as radio GPS locating radios etc......

I think for the average yakker with a handheld as long as you got your radio etiquette down pat nobody would ever know the difference.

Bart70


----------



## Sandgroper

Hi Bart70,

Congrats on the Great purchase 

I think the site for the proper training syllabus is .... http://www.amcom.amc.edu.au/obtain_cert.html ....

It covers all the different options of becoming "legal" including the cheapest way...Download PFD(free)...Self Study(free)...arrange exam(under$50)...

Regards

Paul


----------



## DGax65

Standard Horizon makes some fantastic radios. I bought an HX460S back in early 2002 and it has been clipped to my PFD every time I've gone paddling since. I couldn't even count the number of times it has been under water (not saying much for my surf landing skills). It has worked flawlessly for years. The only problem that I've had with it was a little corrosion on the exposed screw heads. I spray a little corrosion inhibitor (Boeshield T9) on the speaker grill, charger contacts and other exposed metal. I coated the rest of the metal with liquid electrical tape to permanently seal it. It helps to rinse with fresh water after every trip. Remember to blow the water off the speaker grill after each use. 
I got an HX471S last year to serve as my backup radio. I keep it in my emergency kit. I also give that one a coating of T9 before and after each use. You really have to watch those charging terminals on the battery pack. There must be some voltage on them as they then to corrode quickly. A little Inox of di-electric grease will keep them looking good as new.


----------



## JD

Hi Doug
I like the idea of the backup vhf. As I've said before, how much gear do you carry? Always look forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## DGax65

JD said:


> Hi Doug
> I like the idea of the backup vhf. As I've said before, how much gear do you carry? Always look forward to seeing your posts.


I carry what I need to feel safe. I always carry a Camel Back with water, Power Bars, flares, a couple of smoke signals, signal mirror, Cyalume light sticks, a spare radio and a spare handheld GPS. I usually fish a mile or two offshore and I know I can't swim that far. I need to be able to attract attention and to survive on the water until rescue arrives. I just want to be reasonably prepared for any eventuality. I plan on getting an EPIRB as well. Having worked with the local Coast Guard Sector for several years, I know how fast they respond to EPIRB activations. They are an excellent investment.


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Well ya talked me into it. I ordered a Icom IC-M34 for $230 delivered.....It floats! which is good for old butter fingers...me.  http://icomamerica.com/en/products/mari ... fault.aspx

Lets hope we never need to use them.


----------



## Peril

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Well ya talked me into it. I ordered a Icom IC-M34 for $230 delivered.....It floats! which is good for old butter fingers...me.  http://icomamerica.com/en/products/mari ... fault.aspx
> 
> Lets hope we never need to use them.


Good price but:

* won't you need a transformer (240V->110V) to charge it?
* aren't the US channels different?

Apart from that the IC-M34 is the same as the locally available but much more expensive IC-M33


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Peril said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ya talked me into it. I ordered a Icom IC-M34 for $230 delivered.....It floats! which is good for old butter fingers...me.  http://icomamerica.com/en/products/mari ... fault.aspx
> 
> Lets hope we never need to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Good price but:
> 
> * won't you need a transformer (240V->110V) to charge it?
> * aren't the US channels different?
> 
> Apart from that the IC-M34 is the same as the locally available but much more expensive IC-M33
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up Peril, but I am getting it off E'bay from a Hong Kong seller. That was just a linky from the main site.
They have all USA, Canadian and International channels. Australia uses International frequencies, if I'm not mistaken.
Seeing how USA is about the only country that uses 110 volt, I think it is reasonable to assume it will have 220-240 transformer.....maybe I might need a plug adaptor at worst :? .......I did check the frequency thingy, but didnt check the transformer, so I just sent an Email to the seller to check, thanks again.

Here is the Ebay linky http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ICOM-IC-M34-VHF- ... dZViewItem

Will let you know how it goes, I would of got what Bart got, if it were still available. I'm going to Iluka after Christmas and would really like to have one. Should of got something earlier.


----------



## Sandgroper

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> They have all USA, Canadian and International channels. Australia uses International frequencies, if I'm not mistaken.
> Seeing how USA is about the only country that uses 110 volt, I think it is reasonable to assume it will have 220-240 transformer.....maybe I might need a plug adaptor at worst :? .......I did check the frequency thingy, but didnt check the transformer,


A "mate" of my just imported the M-34 from the US...& yes the Frequency isn't a problem & great performance...but the transformer supplied is a 110V unit... not range no question...he was lucky enough to have a spare 220-240v to 12v 200mA+ transformer.

Regards

Paul


----------



## essdubbya

Hey
So it was you who won the tierra 1500??
I managed to win the Tierra 2500 and Lefty Kreh rod for $199 (only bidder) including postage. Talk about a bargain.
Will try not to push up price if you let me know what other items you are bidding on.
Essdubbya


----------



## Sandgroper

Hi ar-we-ther-yet,

Further to my above post...  I just check out the ebay link  ...if you can get them to supply you with the AC adapter, BC-174 E ...As you said you'll need a plug adaptor  but if its the BC-174A...its 110v only...doesn't work on Aust. 240v  ...
BTW my mate got his direct from US supplier (not sure which one)...& Not Ebay.

Regards

Paul


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Sandgroper said:


> Hi ar-we-ther-yet,
> 
> Further to my above post...  I just check out the ebay link  ...if you can get them to supply you with the AC adapter, BC-174 E ...As you said you'll need a plug adaptor  but if its the BC-174A...its 110v only...doesn't work on Aust. 240v  ...
> BTW my mate got his direct from US supplier (not sure which one)...& Not Ebay.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Paul


They have replied to my question in there bestest english.

"Hi 
The charger can use on Australian 240 volts . 
The radio are come with universial marine channel,can use on australia. 
Thanks"

So it should all be goodly.


----------



## Peril

That's great. Let us know if it arrives without problem. I'm certainly interested


----------



## Sandgroper

That does sound promising  ... Fingers cross it goes though all OK... & nothing is lost in translation 8)

The 110v transformer was a bit of a trap of buying the US model from the US...Lucky it required a common one, so it did cost him any extra  
At least with HK they should have a good choice of Transformers available 8)

...By all accounts the M-34's performance is excellent...Even out really wide 8)

Regards

Paul


----------



## DGax65

kraley said:


> Peril said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good price but:
> 
> * won't you need a transformer (240V->110V) to charge it?
> * aren't the US channels different?
> 
> Apart from that the IC-M34 is the same as the locally available but much more expensive IC-M33
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the channels are any different. VHF is VHF all thru the world.
Click to expand...

That is correct for the international hailing and DSC frequencies but......

US and International marine band radios do not use an identical frequency set. The "A" channels on US radios use a different Rx frequency than the corresponding channels on international radios. Use the frequency list on page 27 of the Icom IC-M33 user manual to see which channels are shared on the US and International radios. As long as you won't be required to communicate on the international channels you should be able to use a US radio. Just make sure that you know which channels you are losing if you use a US radio.


----------



## Bart70

Hi,

My HX270 arrived today - looks every bit as solid and well built as ICOM units

Also, on Ebay it was advertised at the 110v charger - I questioned it and was told it was the 240v one and is from the Oz distributor (box even has the Oz distributors 3 yr warranty sticker on it...so all good). Seems they just used the specs page from the US site when placing their Ebay ad.

As for the US/Canada/International channel sets - most of the radio's I have seen of late have all 3 programmed in....and you just change modes from US/Canada/International. When I turned on my HX270 it was in US.....so just changed the mode to International and all is good for Oz.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Bart70

essdubbya said:


> Hey
> So it was you who won the tierra 1500??
> I managed to win the Tierra 2500 and Lefty Kreh rod for $199 (only bidder) including postage. Talk about a bargain.
> Will try not to push up price if you let me know what other items you are bidding on.
> Essdubbya


Hi Mate,

Was not me on the Tierra 1500 - I been snapping up the Tierra 2500's! Was going to chase a Tierra 2000 once but thought the reel was just a little small for what I wanted. Didnt notice the 2500 with the rod or you might have ended up with some competition... 

Am sorta thinking a Tierra 3000 for one of my slightly bigger heavier rods.....but have not managed to find one on ebay yet......but will keep looking!!

Love the Tierra's.....they are a great little reel for the $$$.....I just ended up getting sidetracked on VHF radios whilst snapping up reels!

Gotta love Ebay!.....

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## SharkNett

ar-we-ther-yet said:


> Well ya talked me into it. I ordered a Icom IC-M34 for $230 delivered.....It floats! which is good for old butter fingers...me.  http://icomamerica.com/en/products/mari ... fault.aspx
> 
> Lets hope we never need to use them.


Paul

Just wondering if you got your delivery yet and whether everything arrived in good order?

Thanks
Rob


----------



## ArWeTherYet

Shark_nett said:


> ar-we-ther-yet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well ya talked me into it. I ordered a Icom IC-M34 for $230 delivered.....It floats! which is good for old butter fingers...me.  http://icomamerica.com/en/products/mari ... fault.aspx
> 
> Lets hope we never need to use them.
> 
> 
> 
> Paul
> 
> Just wondering if you got your delivery yet and whether everything arrived in good order?
> 
> Thanks
> Rob
Click to expand...

Just arrived today, thank god, Im going away on the 27th.

Everything seems to be there, havent had time to play with it yet, will do a report later.


----------

